# The old pictures thread



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

It's me and my friend from 2018.










Yes, I hate this photo of myself but you know who she is...

I just wanted to show you a picture.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

One of my senior photos from 2016


----------



## Fleaswtracenpac (5 mo ago)

Eisenhower was president


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Me b4 I became a man.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

16 year old me looking badass.


----------

